# Taint of Chaos



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

_You have come here alone or with just one or two others. You seek power, knowledge, perfection and that's why you have come here. For your dark god has guided you here. This is where you and you alone will strike. For you will create an army for the dark gods, you will turn the weak into the strong. You will make the blind see the truth. For it was not a while ago when you saw the truth. Now go and do as you have been told. Bring Glory to Chaos!_

This is going to be an rp about several newly recruited chaos space marines or cultist who have recently joined chaos. Your job is not to kill but to convince people to join the forces of chaos. Yet you know little about this planet. So you have no idea what to expect. That means that their might be Space Marines, Sisters of Battle, Imperial Guard, Inquisitors or even a titans. So your going to have to be carefully. This isn't going to be about getting in and shooting everyone and getting out. This is going to be about being creative, sneaky, talking to NPC's and many others things. So if your here just to kill stuff you might as well just leave. *Also I will only be accepting 6 players* until a bit later where I will get another gm. Then that gm can recruit another 6 players. Then reason for 6 is cause if we get to many players then it get's to confusing and I can't give players all the attention they deserve. I will also be looking for a co-gm to. For I will need someone to gm my character.

Hint: If you find yourself unsure what to do then here are a few tips depending on which chaos god you worship.

Khrone: Kill a few people and display there bodies on the street. Let fear slowly consume them and then try to see if there are some willing to join your cause. Be carefully who you recruit though.

Nurgle: Poison the water supply and then offer some villagers a cure.

Tzeentch: Find rouge Psychers or mutants.

Slaanesh: Try to keep it under pg 13. Or get a bunch of drug addicts.

Undivided: Any of the above.


Character Sheet:

(if you pick a space marine remeber that you are just a normal space marine who has just recently turned)

Name:
Age:
Appearance:
Position/Race: (Cultist, Chaos Space marines, traitor guardsmen or something else)
God: (Which god do you worship, undivided is an option).
Armour:
Weapons:
Other Equipment:
History/Bio:
Other Information:

I also thinking of putting in stats? What do you guys think? Depending which chaos god you choose it would give you a bonus to that stat.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds different. I'm in.

*Name:* Daymir Hafib
*Age:* 97
*Appearance:* Blue power armour showing his old position as Librarian. The iconography of his old chapter, the White Scars, is still displayed on his left shoulder pad while the right displays his personal heraldry and battle honours. He is of average height for a Space Marine and is clean shaven with short, jet black hair and ice blue eyes.
*Race:* Former White Scars Librarian
*God:* Tzeentch
*Armour:* Custom built power armour, built to allow the wearer greater interaction with the Warp.
*Weapons:* A force sword with greater handle size to allow for use with two hands and a bolt pistol, which is rarely used.
*History:* Daymir was recruited into the White Scars from the planet Hajo and was trained as a Librarian. He was a powerful psyker and soon was the Librarian for the 4th Company. He was well respected and gained many battle honours, even defeating a Greater Daemon of Nurgle on Gladi 3. However he always felt that he never got the recognition he deserved and he set about learning about the ways of the Warp, in hope that he may find a way to gain greater power. In doing this he met a Tzeentchian daemon which called itself Erthanicar. From Erthanicar he learned many things, but this lead him down the path of damnation and he fell into the worship of Tzeentch. He left his Chapter and began to search for knowledge among the stars. He was followed by his old Captain, Evgeniy Jamir, who was determined to hunt him done. They have met on several occasions and each time Daymir has escaped his old Captain's wrath. He comes to this planet to raise some followers to destroy, or at least hinder Captain Jamir.
*Other information:* Holds conversations with Erthanicar often which gives him valuable insight into many things.

Having stats might be interesting, I'm not sure if it would work though.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sarcasm said:


> Sounds different. I'm in.
> 
> *Name:* Daymir Hafib
> *Age:* 97
> ...


Accepted, welcome aboard!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

name: lucius bloodtaker
age:201
appearance: his face his heavily scarred, he has two red bionic eyes and his teath have been sharpened into fangs, he has no hair and a series of wires run from his scalp down into his armour.
race: chaos marine, formely a assault marine of the raven guard chapter.
god:khorne
armour: mark 6 'corvus' armour, it is stained in the blood of his former squad who he was forced to kill when they would not turn to khorne with him.
weapons:two lightining claws with inbuilt bolters.
history: lucius was born on deliverance where he became a orphan when his mother and father were killed in a accident. he was inducted into the raven guards 8th company where he soon became a master at rapid assaults. then at the battle of thraxis IV he led his squad against the foul worshippers of khorne, he assualted a temple and found a pair of lightining claws, he swapped them with his and was imeadiatly changed, he turned on his brother marines and slaughtered all in the temple, he stole the small chaos ship as the imperial forces bombarded the planet.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

dark angel said:


> name: lucius bloodtaker
> age:201
> appearance: his face his heavily scarred, he has two red bionic eyes and his teath have been sharpened into fangs, he has no hair and a series of wires run from his scalp down into his armour.
> race: chaos marine, formely a assault marine of the raven guard chapter.
> ...


Accepted, welcome to the rp!


----------



## Iron Corsair (Nov 5, 2008)

Name: Frantz Heckloch
Age: 32
Appearance: Tall and menacing looking. Green eyes, brown hair with a trimmed beard and 'stache combo. He has a patch over one eye. 
Position/Race: Former Lance Corporal in the Imperial Guard
God: Undivided 
Armour: Flak Armor
Weapons: Las-pistol, combat knife, combat blade 
Other Equipment: Rope, three days rations (Food and water), Flint and Steel
History/Bio: Born on the planet Yoki, Frantz joined the army at the minimum age requirement. He fought on many campaigns, mostly fighting Chaos. While on one such campaign, he was fighting against the Word Bearers. Each morning before battle they would spread propaganda via Megaphone. One morning, Frantz thought long and hard about what would happen if he joined. He could have ultimate power by defeating the Imperium. So he joined up with the Word Bearers. 
Other Information: Is very Religious towards Chaos, much like the Word Bearers.

Looks interesting. It reminds me of Inquisitor.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Iron Corsair said:


> Name: Frantz Heckloch
> Age: 32
> Appearance: Tall and menacing looking. Green eyes, brown hair with a trimmed beard and 'stache combo. He has a patch over one eye.
> Position/Race: Cultist/Traitor Guardsmen
> ...


Accepted. I'll be starting this rp soon.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Name: Azulanthis
Age: ?
Appearance:









Position/Race: Demon
God: Malal (For those who don't know, Malal is a semi-existent 5th Chaos God, the God of Chaos for Chaos' own sake). 
Weapons: Twin Demonswords, Psyker
Other Equipment: N/A
History/Bio: Azulanthis was the favored creation of Malal, ever since the Heresy. During the Battle of Scorpius Prime over five thousand years later, it was present when the virus bombs annihilated the warhosts of Skravken the Accursed. Malal gifted the aspiring demon twin swords, The Accuser and The Prosecutor, during the attack on Eris VII, when the demon and a cohort of Thousand Sons held a breach in the face of over sixteen hundred Imperial Guard. It was during the assault on Khorian IX however, that it was defeated in battle with the Grey Knights. For five thousand years, Azulanthis suffered in the Warp, until the day it was freed by the most unlikely of sources...

Other Information: Due to Malal being the god of Chaos itself, Azulanthis is prone to over dramatics and theatrics, often bordering on the obvious. Due to it's imprisonment, Azualanthis is also coldhearted and murders in cold blood, each death a small token revenge against the Imperium.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> Name: Azulanthis
> Age: ?
> Appearance:
> 
> ...


Question, do you have a way to make yourself look human or will you be possessing people or something?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Azulanthis itself looks like the picture. Demons have their own forms, and since his isn't too far off from a human, I imagine a cloak would hide him until the populace is converted enough to not freak out.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Accepted but you might be at a disadvantage in this rp.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Always wanted to make a Joker type character and this seems the perfect time.


Name: True name unknown but says people call him things like the Joker or Jester

Age: Unknown

Appearance: He is of average hieght and stocky build. He wears dark green and purple armor. He wears badly painted face makeup, white on his face with red lips and black eyes with green long hair.

Race/Position: Eldar/Fallen Harlequin

God: Slaanesh 

Weapons: A strange ornate knife that he keeps on his person but he uses his enviroment to his advantage and everything he can get his hands on with money he drums up he uses.

Backround/Bio: The being known as Joker or the Jester has been seen across the Imperium and galaxy on numerous occasions. He is a strange devotee of Slaanesh being that he has no desire to please himself sexually but the simple fact of torturing, killing and manipulating others brings him great joy, in fact he laughs at almost anything is a supremely sadistic person. He has a love for theatrics and often cracks jokes, sings, or dances as he talks or kills others. Although his manner would suggest otherwise he is an extremely intelligent being and his "insanity" masks what truly goes on in his mind. 

To turn others to the prince of excess he often attracts the crazy people first, who he uses in his schemes to draw others to him. Once he has a large following they become like him and turn to torturing others much like the Dark Eldar.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Name: Alestaal Rund
Age: 54
Appearance: Is remarkably young looking for a human off his age though surgery is behind it. He has the build of a strong man yet it is going slightly with ages. His hair is short and brown.
Position: Politician drawn into a cult in the desire for more power
God: Undivided
Armour: Wears simply a kevlar vest
Weapons:Carries several short stabbing knives and a las pistol
Other Equipment: Cash, Garroting wire, More cash
History/Bio: Was born to a wealthy family on Terra itself and took part in the compulsary service in the imperial guard. He was an average soldier (who specialised in sneaky close combat tricks like trips etc) however he discovered the power of vocal manipulation when he used his influence as a private to gain extra rations from his superiors. When he returned to terra he immediately entered the political system and was amazed by the power of his own voice to weedle and manipulate others and though he quickly rose towards the top of government his career progress did not satisfy his ambition. He was intoduced to a chaos cult be a minor politician who offered him power beyond his wildest dreams. He understood the glory of the chaos Gods and their whispers for power captured his soul.
Other Information: Though his voice and money has the ability to manipulate Rund has a flashy streak that makes him conspicuous. Though manipulative he is easily manipulated by someone with more muscle. Though another human would not be able to defeat him, a space marine is another matter


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Always wanted to make a Joker type character and this seems the perfect time.
> 
> 
> Name: True name unknown but says people call him things like the Joker or Jester
> ...


I assuming your going to have some kind of disguise to hide your ears to make you look like a human. If so then your accepted.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

deathbringer said:


> Name: Alestaal Rund
> Age: 54
> Appearance: Is remarkably young looking for a human off his age though surgery is behind it. He has the build of a strong man yet it is going slightly with ages. His hair is short and brown.
> Position: Politician drawn into a cult in the desire for more power
> ...


Accepted, I'll get this rp started soon!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

yea it's his long hair


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

My Character!

Name: Sophie Ribizan
Age: 31
Appearance: http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh121/RentheKnight/More Random Pictures/SisterofBattle.png
Position/Race: Traitor Sister
God: Undivided
Armour: Power Armour
Weapons: Plasma Pistol
Other Equipment: Jump Pack
History/Bio: Sophie like all sisters was an orphan and raised on Ophelia VII where she joined the sister hood. She spent many years in the schola learning the ways of war and about the Emperor. She then became a novice and was sent to Armageddon sector. It was here where doubt first entered her mind. When the Sisters of Battle lost against the Orks in trying to defend Hive Tempestora, Sophie questioned her faith in the Empire like many other novices. She was then reassigned to a frozen waste world were she was also promoted to a full sister. There, Tech Priests were working on several new technology developments. The frozen waste world was attack by the Eldar this time. The Sisters of Battle and the Tech Priest tried to fight off the Eldar and fought bravely; killing a vast amount of enemies, but soon they were overrun and forced to retreat. The Eldar entered the facility and then for some odd reason they retreated. Everything in the lab had been destroyed. Sophie once again questioned her faith in the Emperor. Sophie was then sent to fight several battles where she was promoted to Seraphim and eventually a Seraphim Superior. Eventually she was sent stationed on a planet which was suddenly attack by Chaos. She was sent to aid the Imperial Guard forces but her ship was shot down and the Imperium believed that she died. The truth was captured and eventually turned to chaos.
Other Information: Wears her old armour she that she looks like a normal sister. This allows her to enter planets without any suspicion.

((OOC: This character from a former rp that I was in))


----------

